
Show HN: Helpaneighbor.ca – find local help during Covid-19 - zergov
https://helpaneighbor.ca/
======
zergov
Hey! OP here. It's a tool for people confined home, because of the COVID-19
crisis, to get help from their local community.

Share it with your friends and family, who knows, it might be helpful to
someone!

For my fellow developers, it's also open source!
[https://github.com/zergov/helpaneighbor](https://github.com/zergov/helpaneighbor)
Feel free to open issues or PRs for translations / new features! !

------
edimaudo
Isn't this like [https://ca.nextdoor.com](https://ca.nextdoor.com)

